# [K. Panic et SATA]des disques qui se déplacent...[resolu]

## epsy

salut,

pour commencer quels sont mes lecteurs de disques:

un disque dur SATA de 250G /dev/sdb sur le live cd...introuvable au démarrage...(hd0) pour grub

un lecteur/graveur cd/dvd sur le live cd /dev/hda

des lecteurs de cartes(sd et autres) je-sais-pas-où sur le live cd et (selon ubuntu) de /dev/sda à /dev/sdd

 :Shocked: 

dans la proc d'install j'en suis arrivé au redémarrage...et:

```
 Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)
```

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 04)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family Graphics Controller (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 04)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 04)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 04)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 04)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 04)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 04)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d4)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FR (ICH6/ICH6R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 04)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FR/FRW (ICH6R/ICH6RW) SATA Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 04)

03:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82562ET/EZ/GT/GZ - PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller (rev 04)
```

grub/menu.lst:

```
default 0

timeout 10

title=Gentoo(linux2.6.16)

root (hd0,9) #mon /boot

kernel /kernel-i686-emt64 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sdb7 udev video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr:2,1280x1024-32@60 splash=silent,fadein,theme:emergence

intrd /fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

est-ce que j'envoie ma config du noyau?

ps: j'ai déja lu ceci mais pour le raid...je suis pommé  :Embarassed: 

edit: merci d'avance

----------

## razer

Sans donner de réponse précise, je pense que la solution à ton problème se situe au niveau du BIOS, dans la gestion PATA/SATA : il y a des histoires de "native mode" et autre, je suis ennuyé de la sorte à chaque upgrade de BIOS, mais comme je ne fais pas la manip tous les jours...

Si tu as un chipset ICH5/6, je pourrais jeter un coup d'oeil sur ma conf pour t'en dire plus

----------

## epsy

j'ai un dell(dimension 3100) et tout ce qui est dedans c'est du intel  :Razz: 

désolé  il n'y a rien sur la carte mere dans la confirmation de commande...(et de plus il tout neuf ce pc alors je le connais (encore) pas trop)

bon, evoie tout ça(au moins ce qui est des disques SATA(niques  :Twisted Evil:   :Razz:  ))...j'ai jeté un coup d'oeil avant de poster et c'est tres basique(on/off)

edit: zut! c'est où oe sous win  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## guilc

J'ai galéré sur le meme genre de problème en SATA, avec un 2.6.17. Apparement, plein de problèmes avec ACPI, IRQ et compagnie.

Sur du full intel aussi ATA_PIIX (ICH7)

Une upgrade en 2.6.18_rc2 a réglé tous les problèmes, le sata tourne comme une horloge avec ce kernel !

----------

## epsy

mmh

```
$ make all modules_install

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/linux/utsrelease.h

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

dnsdomainname: Unknown host

  CC      kernel/exit.o

kernel/exit.c:899:20: macro "acct_process" passed 1 arguments, but takes just 0

kernel/exit.c: In function `do_exit':

kernel/exit.c:899: error: `acct_process' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/exit.c:899: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

kernel/exit.c:899: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[1]: *** [kernel/exit.o] Error 1

make: *** [kernel] Error 2

```

----------

## loopx

ce serais pas un problème de FS ? Genre, t'as oublié de cocher le reiserfs   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## epsy

si si je me rappelle avoir coché reiserfs, ext2 et ext3...

mon / est en ext3

edit: ps: je pars très tot demain et je reviens le 31...et je dois laisser un ordi utilisable(si possible sans utiliser win...)  :Neutral:  ...

----------

## loopx

boot sur un livecd   :Laughing: 

----------

## epsy

ah bah oui je fais que ça mais je vais pas leur faire alors vous rentrez ci et ça(déja que xorg marche pas)

(déja que moi meme j'ai du mal à mémoriser mes partitions sans utiliser le print de parted)

a la limite je fais un gros hack pour que cette fonction accepte 1 argument mais je sais pas si c'est raisonable

edit: ps: j'ai utilisé le dernier 2.6.17 de kernel.org avec le patch vers la v pseudo-stable aussi de kernel.org

et je crois que de toute façon, quand je reviendrais .18 sera sorti  :Laughing: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *guilc wrote:*   

> J'ai galéré sur le meme genre de problème en SATA, avec un 2.6.17. Apparement, plein de problèmes avec ACPI, IRQ et compagnie.
> 
> Sur du full intel aussi ATA_PIIX (ICH7)
> 
> Une upgrade en 2.6.18_rc2 a réglé tous les problèmes, le sata tourne comme une horloge avec ce kernel !

 

Tu l'as récupéré ou ton kernel ?

                                                                             @+

----------

## guilc

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   J'ai galéré sur le meme genre de problème en SATA, avec un 2.6.17. Apparement, plein de problèmes avec ACPI, IRQ et compagnie.
> 
> Sur du full intel aussi ATA_PIIX (ICH7)
> 
> Une upgrade en 2.6.18_rc2 a réglé tous les problèmes, le sata tourne comme une horloge avec ce kernel ! 
> ...

 

Comme ça bootais pas, boot sur livecd, chroot, que du classique quoi

puis emerge vanilla-sources (~x86 bien sur)  :Wink: 

make oldconfig, et 1/4 d'h plus tard, j'avais un kernel qui bootait nickel.

Apparement, je suis pas le seul a avoir des problemes sur le SATA avec le 2.6.17...

----------

## geekounet

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   J'ai galéré sur le meme genre de problème en SATA, avec un 2.6.17. Apparement, plein de problèmes avec ACPI, IRQ et compagnie.
> 
> Sur du full intel aussi ATA_PIIX (ICH7)
> 
> Une upgrade en 2.6.18_rc2 a réglé tous les problèmes, le sata tourne comme une horloge avec ce kernel ! 
> ...

 

```
# echo "sys-kernel/vanilla-sources ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.use

# emerge vanilla-sources
```

EDIT : grilled

----------

## epsy

j'ai pas le temps d'essayer tout ça ce soir je dois me lever à 4h30 demain(non pas 16h30)

j'essayerai au retour

je mettrai win par défaut dans grub et j'everrai un mail pour 'comment transférer tout le bazar de données perso vers win'

salut

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Tjrs aussi simple gentoo et je suis en full unstable ! d'ou prenne t'il ce kernel, je lu l'info ici  http://kerneltrap.org/node/6799  mais je ne sais pas ou il se cache ce kernel   :Laughing:  ...Je le download de suite...

Enjoy !

Merci,

[EDIT]gentoo patch juste la version 2.6.17 avec le patch 2.6.18-rc2, zut alors, faut que  j'apprenne à patcher correctement   :Embarassed:  ...Comment se fait le passage de 2.6.17 au 2.6.18-rc2 ?(j'aurais pu peut-être regarder de plus près l'install mais si qqu'un a l'info...[/EDIT]

[EDIT_2]Comme la vie n'est pas simple les drivers ati ont planté avec le kernel-2.6.18-rc2 mais heureusement y en a qui comprenne le C   :Cool:  !!!! le patch ici https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-479688-highlight-vmshm.html , je crois qu'il y a aussi un patch noyau http://kernel.org/ [/EDIT_2]

                                                                            @+

----------

## epsy

salut,

 *guilc wrote:*   

> emerge vanilla-sources (~x86 bien sur) 

 

comme ça j'obtiens un 2.6.16.19  :Rolling Eyes: 

je croyais qu'il fallait un 2.6.17, non? ou alors c'est une régression du 2.6.17 ?  :Question: 

----------

## ghoti

 *epsy wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   emerge vanilla-sources (~x86 bien sur)  
> 
> comme ça j'obtiens un 2.6.16.19 

 

Ton arbre portage est-il à jour ?

----------

## epsy

salut,

ah ok désolé je pensais pas que ça allait si vite  :Wink: 

donc là j'ai un 2.6.17.6

et le patch je le prends de kernel.org c'est ça? ou il est dispo dans portage?

----------

## epsy

sur kernel.org j'ai lu que les patches ne s'appliquaient qu'au versions *.*.* et non au versions *.*.*.* (ça veut dire que je ne peux pas patcher la 2.6.17.6 mais je peux le faire a partir de la 2.6.17)

j'ai essayé d'emerger =vanilla-sources-2.6.17 mais sans résultat(pas de ebuild correspondante)

je vais télécharger la 2.6.17.0 et le patch depuis k.org et je vous tiens au courant

----------

## ghoti

 *epsy wrote:*   

> je vais télécharger la 2.6.17.0 et le patch depuis k.org et je vous tiens au courant

 

Pas nécessaire : vanilla-sources-2.6.18_rc3 est dans portage mais, comme dit plus haut, il est masqué (~x86).

Suffit donc de l'ajouter à /etc/portage/package.keywords  :Wink: 

----------

## epsy

qui cherche trouve...j'ai trouvé la version complete de la rc3 sur le site ftp de kernel.org

ok j'ai un kernel qui marche et en plus j'ai X(meme si le lissage des polices est nul) et en plus en plus j'ai firefox

donc, ça flotte, quoi  :Razz: 

merci

----------

